# Home Brew Bar - LaPavoni P67 Lever



## garyashe

Hi guys, thought I'd share some pics of my home brew bar I've just finished building. It's taken me a ridiculously long time to actually build a bar, until now the machine stood on a side table with everything exposed.

The work surface is solid walnut; I use a Flojet pump and Everpure Claris filter. I've included an undermount sink and a stainless steel water tap. The unit has Zurfiz Ultra Gloss Cream doors with Hettich soft close hinges and Hettich glide drawer boxes.

The espresso machine is a restored La Pavoni P67 lever rebuilt by my good friend and South African Barista Champ Craig Charity. I have since fitted some Cape Ironwood handles and levers made by Jay Smit. I use a Simonelli MDX grinder for espresso. I love Aeropress in the mornings and use a Baratza Virtuoso grinder and Bonavita Gooseneck with temperature control.

You can see the rebuild here http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/la-pavoni-p67-rebuild-t18850.html

Jay Smit does custom handles and tampers, a link to his website: http://www.jvice.com/pages/coffee.html


----------



## Southpaw

Wow. Looks very nice


----------



## Soll

Wow wow wow !! What lovely looking levers that's impressive and not seen to often nowadays


----------



## jeebsy

Great setup


----------



## garyashe

Thanks, I have my eye on a Mazzer Rocket Mini Polished grinder which I'll use for espresso. Wanting to pimp up the MDX and use it for Aeropress.


----------



## GS11

Congrats. Fantastic set-up:good:


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nice coffee area and lovely looking machine


----------



## ronsil

Looks a great coffee place. CongratulationsB-)


----------



## cruisecoffee

What a great set up, very impressive. Definitely something for many of us to aspire to!


----------



## aaronb

very pretty machine you have there!


----------



## Xpenno

Now that's a set up mate!!! My Mrs would have my nuts if I tried to pull anything like that off!


----------



## t-c

Bloody hell that's a great looking set up fella


----------



## iroko

Fantastic looking machine.


----------



## Kiwibeanaphile

Lever machines do look the nuts, that's one amazing looking setup.

Can't see myself getting anything like that until the euromillions ship sails in.


----------



## Milanski

nice setup.

That's almost the size of the worspace in my kitchen!


----------



## dwalsh1

.................................................


----------



## garyashe

Thank goodness my wife appreciates good coffee. she had an award winning cafe back in SA.


----------



## garyashe

Thanks! It's taken quite some time to get this setup together. I've been lucky in that I'm in the kitchen business and was able to make the bar up easily. The Lever machine was a gift for my 40th from my wife and mates my ex business partner and good mate had rebuilt the machine and so we got it for a good price.


----------

